# When did your sable stop darkening?



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Kofi is my first sable, and from what I understand, they tend to keep darkening as they mature? Is that right? :laugh:

He is 15 months old now and looks like this, do you think he is likely to change much more?










I have heard people say that the final colour tends to be the same as when they were born, do you think there is any truth in that or is it an old wives tale?:wild:

Anyway, any excuse to see some sables, so if you have any pics of how much they changed after a year or so and the final colour I would love to see them!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

He's beautiful. Not sure how he could get much darker. 

He will not get any more areas of dark--the areas where he does have dark hairs will change with the seasons, as his undercoat comes and goes and as his topcoat is shed out and regrows.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

BlackthornGSD said:


> He's beautiful. Not sure how he could get much darker.
> 
> He will not get any more areas of dark--the areas where he does have dark hairs will change with the seasons, as his undercoat comes and goes and as his topcoat is shed out and regrows.


Thank you.  I wondered if the bits where he has dark blonde will start to get overtaken by darker hairs but apparently not...

I am just curious as he is my first sable, so its been really interesting to see how the colour changes. :wub:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Kofi is the more patterned sable I've seen. Great looking dog!

If i had not seen his puppy pics before I'd have tought he was a blanket.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

My dog einstein is like a chameleon! He gets lighter and darker as he matures. He's 12 months now so I might ask for your input when your dog finally stops changing... He does get darker in general...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it changes with the season. Elsa is about 3 to our best guess, and I swear she is always looking different...one month she looks soooo dark and the next month a little more muted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Justine, the undercoat will show thru as it thickens and most often the dog will look lighter. When the undercoat is thin, darker. Also lighting plays into the depth of color with sables.
Kofi is gorgeous...what is his pedigree?


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> I think it changes with the season. Elsa is about 3 to our best guess, and I swear she is always looking different...one month she looks soooo dark and the next month a little more muted.


This is how Millie is. She was born August of 08 and when we first moved here in June 09 she was super dark (I didn't realize it until later when I was looking at photos from the move). She's just about finished blowing her coat and I've noticed it's quite a bit lighter than it was before she shed out. I'm still trying to pick up on the pattern here.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks all, so the general consensus is that they are always changing...:laugh:




onyx'girl said:


> I agree with Justine, the undercoat will show thru as it thickens and most often the dog will look lighter. When the undercoat is thin, darker. Also lighting plays into the depth of color with sables.
> Kofi is gorgeous...what is his pedigree?


Here is his pedigree (from that it looks like his parents are untitled but his dad is Sch3 FH2, they just haven't updated )

Moonwater Magic Kofi - German shepherd dog


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

He's gorgeous and that background......AHHHHH, Heaven!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

My sable was *apparently* one of the rare few that actually got lighter as he got older. My friend who had not seen him for a few years saw a picture of him at 6 and made the comment that "didn't he used to be a LOT darker?"


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Your dog is really beautiful...but WOW, love that background!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

The darkest seemed to be around age two, as his muzzle has gotten some white since then. Overall, darker in the winter and lighter in the summer, and really depends on the light as well.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got my first GSD 2 weeks ago, and she is sable. I cannot WAIT to see how her coloring changes! She's absolutely gorgeous now!! But she's my little princess...can't see how she'd ever be anything less than perfect! Here is what she looks like now...


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Fresh off the boat, Jun '07






















































He just keeps getting darker.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here's some of Masi 

at the breeders, maybe 4 wks old?









10 weeks old









4mths old









couple weeks ago (at 2. 5 yrs old)


----------



## WolfCrest (May 13, 2010)

okay I have a question I am getting a new puppy and I was wondering what color you would consider her.


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

Some gorgeous sables here! :wub:

Jprice, your pup is beautiful! 

Wolfcrest, I am not very up on sable colours, maybe a patterned sable which is what I think my dog is?  Cute anyway!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, Wolfspirit! She's my princess!


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

WOW! Jakoda you have a beautiful dog. I love sables and have really enjoyed watching mine change colors. She was pretty light when I first got her in November. She's almost 6 months old and has kind of stopped getting darker but I think too that she is getting ready to shed out some. I have been told though that Kona will be a red sable. Some one told me gray or tan and someone else told me she could even be considered a light black sable? I have no idea. Can anybody give a little insight as to what you think she is? I would really appreciate it!:help:
Her dad is sable and she looks a lot like him and her mom was black if that helps any!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually, Yukon looks more like a red sable during wintertime and in summertime he is lightening up a lot.


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

Sorry forgot to add my pics!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cisco - your pups markings are very similar to mine! I only hope she gets to be as beautiful all grown up as yours!!!


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

jprice, your pup kinda reminds of my pup at that age. Have no fear, your dog will be beautiful! I have never seen a sable that wasn't gorgeous!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had Cheyenne out for her afternoon walk. There was a busload of kids being dropped off as we were passing the bus stop. One of the little kids asked me if she was a fox? LOL Gotta love kids!!


----------



## cisco05 (Nov 23, 2010)

Haha! last week at petsmart a lady asked me, (as she snatched up her little pekingese, who was acting like an idiot!) How much wolf percentage does that dog have? I told her none, that she was a sable german shepherd. The lady disagreed with me and moved on about her business. Some people think they know everything!


----------



## KlingonWarrior (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, new to this forum/group. On my second doggie, both rescues from GSD rescue groups. Just got Daisy about 6 weeks ago. This thread caught my eye bec she is the epitome of "blonde sable" if there is such a thing








http://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k492/blee540i/DAISY/IMG_20110221_135137-1.jpg


----------

